# error on Biesse Rover A3



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi All,
First time using this site but was hoping someone out there can help me. As mentioned above we run a Biesse Rover A3 and I have a error code Emergency triggered by cord coming up. I have tryed resetting the trip cord but still the error code remains. does anyone out there have any advice???


----------

